# WTB 28-30ft Travel Trailer



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I am in the market for a travel trailer with slide out, and bunks in the back that can be pulled with 1/2 ton truck. Been looking at the local Houston dealers but have not found the right one yet. Budget is around $7,500.


----------

